# Mazuri rodent blocks



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Mazuri has reasonable shipping rates on their food and excellent prices, I'm feeding my rats Native Earth and still have a LOT of blocks left. But does anyone know if Mazuri diet is just as good as Native Earth? 

Also this is random and off topic for this forum, but if anyone has any pet bunnies, is the Adult Rabbit formula good? I've been using Zupreem and they just changed their ingredients and now have alfalfa hay in it so I'm looking to switch them on something different.


http://www.mazuri.com/mazurirodentpellets-1.aspx


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I too want the Native earth/ Harlan but dont because I only have 2 rats. My next 2 choices were Mazuri and Oxbow Essentials Rat food. I chose Oxbow. I dont have the time to write exactly why at this moment, but after reading the ingredients, i went Oxbow. Less filler.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

The rat rescue that I got my 2 new rats from uses Mazuri and my girl love it and the lady said it has the right protein level for them, and she was selling $1 a pound. I got 5 pounds and that should last me a couple of months.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Mazuri has way too much protein for rats. rats should only have 14% to 16% protein, with around 18% to maybe 20% for growing rat pups, Mazuri has 23% protein, which unless your liquidfying it for a small 2 week old rat pup, I would say its too much protein, but that's my opinion.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I don't like any blocks, but I find Mazuri to be the worst of the choices, frankly. Corn is way too high on the ingredient list, as is alfalfa, which rats can't digest properly. Plus, the protein. That's just too much.

If the HT/NE is working for you, I'd say stick with it. I think switching to Mazuri would be a definite downgrade. Also, I believe they are going through a recall right now.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I've used the Mazuri unsupplimented for my daughters mice and they've done fine on it. I've also kept it in with my rats with no ill effects, but in fact as adults they seem to eat very little of it and prefer anything else. As to young rats, it supports remarkable growth and high energy levels, which I take to be a good thing. But as my adult girl just crested 19 oz I've swithched her to the oxbow... which she eats a lot more of, so I'm not sure if it's really going to help her lose weight. 

So, based on personal experience, I'd rate it good for mice and growing rat pups that have plenty of room to exercise and adequate for adult rats if supplimented. On the up side it's cheap (about $1.00/lb vs $4.00/lb for oxbow) and is likely about the best bang for the buck you are going to find. And Mazuri's generic rodent formula hasn't been recalled yet AFIK...

If I owned a rat mill, I would definately use this product as most of my rats would be pregnant, lactating or growing as fast as possible and the price is right for profit. Very likely if I ran a shelter with many rats being temporarily housed and limited resources, I'd buy it too. But as a rat owner with the financial means to afford something better and availablity of oxbow locally, I'd prefer to use that for my adult rats not so much because Mazuri is bad, just that Oxbow is better. And at 4 times the price it should be.


----------

